# 1991 Avanti 33 **Re-Power**



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

1991 Avanti 33 being pushed by twin 2019 Suzuki 300hp 4strokes (38 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2018 Sea Hawk triple axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Suzuki digital gauges and fly by wire controls, i-com IC-M602 VHF radio, Jensen Bluetooth stereo w/speakers, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, transom outboard bracket, transom easy access hatches to bilge w/removable cushion, large rear cockpit, lean post w/backrest-storage & footrest, Fiberglass hard top, center console w/battery storage inside & integrated front seat w/cushions, mid-ship padded seats, cuddy cabin, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Recently re-powered Avanti 33 with transferable engine warranty good until 10/18/24 and newer heavy duty aluminum trailer. Can be viewed by appointment only. Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------



## TheBillFish (Jan 15, 2013)

Coastline Marine said:


> 1991 Avanti 33 being pushed by twin 2019 Suzuki 300hp 4strokes (38 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2018 Sea Hawk triple axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Suzuki digital gauges and fly by wire controls, i-com IC-M602 VHF radio, Jensen Bluetooth stereo w/speakers, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, transom outboard bracket, transom easy access hatches to bilge w/removable cushion, large rear cockpit, lean post w/backrest-storage & footrest, Fiberglass hard top, center console w/battery storage inside & integrated front seat w/cushions, mid-ship padded seats, cuddy cabin, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.
> 
> Recently re-powered Avanti 33 with transferable engine warranty good until 10/18/24 and newer heavy duty aluminum trailer. Can be viewed by appointment only. Priced at $49,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697
> 
> ...


Is this still available?


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

TheBillFish said:


> Is this still available?


No this boat is gone


----------

